# What are these things!!!???



## Peach (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi, I found a few of these in my tank, they were trying to hide in the gravel!! What are they!?? They are so so tiny. I have 4 zebra danios and 3 mollies in a 21 gallon, my brother seems to think they are fry!! What do you think? I've never seen this before, they wriggle about, mainly trying to hide though. I think I got an ok close up, my camera has an awesome zoom, lol. Thanks for any info!

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2289800870083363123YAzDji


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Look like fry to me, that would also explain them trying to hide in the gravel.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I would think they'd be danio fry.


----------



## Tanganyikaguy (Apr 25, 2007)

wow...cool picture. 

yup...looks like some kind of fry to me.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Awww! You had fry and you didn't know it! :lol: They're really cute. :wink:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have both Danio and Mollie fry right now and I do not think what you have looks like either... Instead I would suggest it looks like some kind of larva. It's likely some kind of flying bug laid eggs in your tank and this is one of a few larva that was able to hide from your fish.

Thank nature for free food...


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Fry if I ever saw one. Congrats


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

That is definitely a fantastic picture of a very young fry. Congratulations!

Barbie


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

congrates on the newborn... =D>


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

Toby_H said:


> I have both Danio and Mollie fry right now and I do not think what you have looks like either... Instead I would suggest it looks like some kind of larva. It's likely some kind of flying bug laid eggs in your tank and this is one of a few larva that was able to hide from your fish.
> 
> Thank nature for free food...


No way, that looks like zebra danio fry!! God bless.... are'nt danios scatter spawners?

congrats anyway!! :thumb:


----------



## Peach (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you sooo much for your responses!!!!!!! I'm so glad it's fry and not something...weird! :lol: I was actually afraid it might be a bug! Hmm, so what do I feed them??? Would they eat regular fish food?? Thanks again you guys are awesome!!


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like my goldfish fry I grow out from my pond goldies every summer, they wouldnt be goldfish in your tank but the point is . . . they are itty bitty teeny weeny baby fish! Congrats!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

danio fry!


----------

